# 26C3: Sicherheitssystem der RFID-Chipkarten "Legic Prime" überwunden



## Newsfeed (29 Dezember 2009)

Die Sicherheitsforscher Karsten Nohl und Henryk Plötz haben die Funkchipkarten aus der "Prime"-Serie von Legic ausgelesen und geklont.

Weiterlesen...


----------

